#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  club famous - torhout (BE)

## Dave C

Bij deze ook eens een paar fotos verzameld / genomen van bij ons, de kwaliteit is nie alles ben dan ook lj en geen fotograaf  :Smile: 

Materiaal:

6x mac500
6x roboscan918
16 x movitec wl-250
15 x movitec sl-250
45 x roboscan 812
32 x jb thewinner2 (matrix)
6x hungaroflash quasar
1x claypaky astroscan
16x roboscan518 (in reparatie)
6x mac1200 (in reparatie)
6x roboscan pro1220 (nog nie geplaatst)

plus nog een aantal robocolor pro400/III, ledtubes, par56
plafonds + zwembad vol met leds

Full color laser 5W via tarm sturing

Sturing licht: chamsys magic q + wing

Voor de rest paar bewegende kaders, fanwall en matrix, dansvloer kan volledig onder water, meer volk = minder water. Tegenwoordig met die hitte zie je wel een paar mensen "zwemmend".

Spijtig genoeg hoop materiaal dat dringend aan reparatie toe is (veel afkomstig van vroegere zillion).

Greetz
Dave
lj famous zaterdag

----------


## LichtNichtje

How, lijkt wel een leuke tent!
Hoe bevalt de Chamsys je? Stabiel? Handig om mee te werken??

----------


## soundcheckfrits

waar  is die noodknop ding voor   (dat  gele ding met   2 drukknoppen+noodstop)??

pfffffff  wat een bult   intelly's  voor  een  club/discotheek/ect

----------


## Dave C

Na jaar en dag echt case die hard fan te zijn weet de chamsys mij elke week meer te overtuigen. Werkt zeer vlot, crashes is al seriues verbeterd sinds de opening, af en toe enkel nog tijdens het programeren maar een mailtje naar avl/chamsys en volgende update ist opgelost, eveneens met nieuwe ideeen en voorstellen.
Verdere bevindingen enzow heb ik al eens gepost in de versuz topic.

waar is die noodknop ding voor (dat gele ding met 2 drukknoppen+noodstop)?? -&gt; takelsturing van de matrix/fanwall

Dernaast ook nog de console van effectcompany voor het bedienen van
het co2 systeem.

Greetz
Dave

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zijn dat die draaibare co2 Jets? Gaaf spul is dat. Sowieso veel effecten buiten licht & geluid aan laser, rook, vuur en water! Ziet er allemaal gaaf uit!

Het enige waar ik me dan weer aan irriteer zijn al die rode LED displays, op de meeste apparaten kun je die ook op auto-off zetten, vind ik persoonlijk wat beter staan in een vaste opzet in discotheek... maar dat is dan weer echt een kleinigheidje.

----------


## TVV

Ik heb gezien dat het takelsystheem van de matrix/fanwall niet al te katholiek is...  Was dit verlopig of komt er iets veiligers?

----------


## LND

Dave,

Kun je eens iets meer uitleg geven bij de effecten die worden gebruikt.  Vooral naar bediening toe dan...

Ik zie bv. op de eerste foto het vuur, verder de CO2, ...

Welke firma heeft de installatie gedaan ?

Groet,

Leander

----------


## LuPuS

http://www.slb-bvba.be/ doet normaal alles.

Klank is JBL Proffesional Array, 4 Grote Topkasten en 4 Kleine Topkasten, 4x dubbele 18' basskasten van dezelfde serie, uitgerust met Crown 5002 versterkers voor bas, en voor de tops Crown 3600, alles word gestuurd met DBX Processor 480 driverack en een 260 driverack. 


en nog voor versterking in de bas 4x 2 dubbele 15' basskasten.

Dj uitrusting: Pioneer DJM 600 , 2x JBL EON G2 , 3x Technics , 2x Pioneer CDJ 1000 MK II

----------


## zjeten

Is het mogelijk dat de famous overgenomen is?
Heb deze geruchten gehoort uit zeer berouwbare bron!
en zit er nu trouwens al wat meer volk?
de lichtshow vond ik niet zo denderend als ik er geweest ben maar zat toen ook wel geen volk.twas heel veel het zelfde!
met dit licht kon je op die avond veel meer maar tis mogelijk dat het kwam door te weinig volk en dat versta ik dan wel.
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## G.P.Fransen

goeie LJ hebben ze daar ;p  

zaterdag zit ik er weer met de tour dus als je eens naar de famous wil komen is aanstaande zaterdag de dag want we zorgen weer voor 15 extra video schermen, en 8 extra lasers! met natuurlijk de nodige entertainment  :Smile: 

grtz GP

----------


## Dave C

hehe altijd fijn die fou solo on tour, vooral die extra lasers met pangolin want die tarm voor onze full color is er niks tegen.

Ivm de lightshow dat zijn eindeloze gesprekken, iedere lj zijn ding, ik weet niet wanneer je aanwezig was, ik sta er enkel op zaterdag, maar als er weinig volk was dan heeft het geen zin om voor een lege zaak alle apparatuur uitgebreid te showen, liefst beetje gezelliger dan. Ook bij de opbouw van de avond is het niet de bedoeling dat alles tege 65116km/uur staat de knipperen op de bass en 8tjes maken wanneer het volk binnekomt, je moet opbouwen en ook terug afbouwen en af en toe full power [8D] hangt van de muziek af. 
Ivm die overname, geruchten zijn geruchten voor iets, het komt volgens de personen in kwestie altijd wel uit een "betrouwbare bron".

Greetz
Dave
lj famous zaterdag

----------


## zjeten

ok
Je hebt 100% gelijk!
die geruchten heb ik gehoort en vond het eigenlijk zeer logisch als er maar 100 man zit op een avond dat zo'n zaak niet kan blijven leven maar ok.kga der zeker niet van wakker liggen en mischien ist nu terug al stukker beter!!
Als het past kom ik zeker nog eens langs
veel succes met famous.
en laat het maar knallen!
als ik nog eens langskom heef ik nog wel es mijn mening  :Wink: 
mvg
jeffrey
ps:t'is inderdaad wel mogelijk dat het een vrijdag was!

----------


## wimbru

Als ik het goed begrijp hangt er licht boven die waterput.
Is dat op elektrisch gebied gekeurd?
Wat is de afstand tussen het wateroppervlak en de onderste spots?

----------


## stekelvarke

er is een wetgeving over elecktrische toestellen boven water, de exacte wetgeving weet ik niet maar er zal waarsch wel een minimum afstand moeten zijn? maar jij hebt toch ook wel licht in je badkamer? en moet niet elke disco/club gekeurd worden?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

achja wees gerust wimbru, ze hebben daar de wereld primeur op water gekoelde scanners gehad  :Stick Out Tongue:  LOL

----------


## DJ_matthias

pffff hoe doen jullie dat tog? zo LJ worden van een club? 
zouw het echt maf vinden moest ik het later kunnen doen... ben nu 16 zal nog wel wat te vroeg zijn zeker? 
echt vet om zoveel moving heads,scanners,strobos,lazers,... onder je vingers te krijgen!

greetzzz!
matthias

----------


## stekelvarke

hoe word je lj/operator/technicus. gewoon soliciteren of vragen achter werk. maar een diploma in dit vakgebied kan zeker wel helpen.

----------


## lj djcenter

Hoe word je lj. Tja intresse voor het vak en al vroeg beginnen meegaan. Ik ben ook zo begonnen allee zo vroeg was het ook niet, Ben nu al een jaar of drie lj. Maar doe enkel de fuiven die wij organiseren. 

greetz tom

----------


## DJ_matthias

ja intresse is er genoeg... alleen waar vind ik iemand me wie ik kan meegaan? k heb al bij een paar discobars gehoord en blijkbaar hebbe die allemaal al volk genoeg!! en om echt bij ne verhuur te werke benek nogwa jong denkik??

greetzzzz

----------


## Johannez

Onderaan beginnen en opgklimmen.... zo werkt het bijna altijd.

Vraag of je ergens stage kan lopen, bij een verhuurbedrijf o.i.d.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Johannez_
> Vraag of je ergens stage kan lopen, bij een verhuurbedrijf o.i.d.



stage? da wil dus zeggen da ge voor het vak aan het leren zijt... ik ga informaticabeheer doen denk ni da da iets temaken heeft met licht/geluid... of bedoel je vakantiewerk ipv stage?

----------


## Jeanilicous

Tis een kwestie van gewoon proberen, lef hebben en op iemand of een bedrijf afstappen en zeggen dat je interesse hebt in "het vak". Begin bijvoorbeeld is in een magazijn van een bedrijfje, lijkt saai, maar zo krijg je in het begin wel veel verschillende lampen enzo in je handen. Als je dan alles geeft, af en toe is meekijken met een LD of een operator en ook nog goed blijkt te zijn, kom je der wel.  :Smile:

----------


## Johannez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_matthias_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Johannez_
> ...



Stage kan je ook opvatten als er werken om te leren, misschien tegen normaal loon, misschien tegen minder loon.

----------


## Harmen

BOT,

klopt het dat Famous binnenkort zijn deuren sluit?

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> BOT,
> 
> klopt het dat Famous binnenkort zijn deuren sluit?



Geen idee, nu al?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Dave C

Het is idd spijtige zaak maar het is zo, voorlopig gesloten voor onbepaalde duur. De oorzaken kan iedereen wel afleiden die er ooit geweest is of het verhaal een beetje gevolgd heeft dus kga der verder ook nie over uitwijden.

Over de toekomst is mij zelf nog niets officeel bevestigd en geruchten
ga ik ook niet verspreiden dus afwachten maar.

Als er ondertussen nog iemand een job weet als lj in een Belgische disco of op events die een beetje de moeite zijn kwa inrichting/concept let me know  :Smile: 

Greetz
dave
lj famous zaterdag

----------


## Basement-club

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dave C_
> 
> Het is idd spijtige zaak maar het is zo, voorlopig gesloten voor onbepaalde duur. De oorzaken kan iedereen wel afleiden die er ooit geweest is of het verhaal een beetje gevolgd heeft dus kga der verder ook nie over uitwijden.
> 
> Over de toekomst is mij zelf nog niets officeel bevestigd en geruchten
> ga ik ook niet verspreiden dus afwachten maar.
> 
> Als er ondertussen nog iemand een job weet als lj in een Belgische disco of op events die een beetje de moeite zijn kwa inrichting/concept let me know 
> 
> ...



versuz en reflex natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------

